# Wanting To Be An Outbacker



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

Greetings from beautiful Lookout Mountain in NE Alabama!

I am a wanna be. I am in the process of figuring out what is the best trailer for me in relation to my towing vehicle. I have a 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 2WD truck. The trailer that I really want is the Kargoroo 28krs since I enjoy riding my Suzuki Burgman, have a dog, and friends/family who may want to join us on an excursion or two. The GVWR on my truck is 6200. Any advise, suggestions, encouragements, etc....I feel like I'm learning a whole new language and need a tutor.

Thanks in advance!
Deb


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

That trailer is too long and heavy for your truck. Especially when you load a Burgman into the garage. You better think about a stronger truck, particularly if you wnat a tow hauler and if you plan to carry passengers in your truck.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> That trailer is too long and heavy for your truck. Especially when you load a Burgman into the garage. You better think about a stronger truck, particularly if you wnat a tow hauler and if you plan to carry passengers in your truck.


Bummer!







Well, a new truck is out of the equation. I guess I could leave the Burgman at home (she's about 400 lbs.). Back to square one....
















Still a wanna be....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

First of all Welcome to Outbackers.

Second, it's great that you're asking questions before you buy.

I think most will recommend the 28krs _WITH_ a new 3/4 ton truck.









Post plenty of questions before and after buying and make sure your toys fit prior to signing the purchase agreement...


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!! We have an 06 28KRS and tow it with our 1/2 ton Sierra. That being said, unfortunately, it would be too much for your p/u. I don't know that the specs are for the 23 KRS but I am guessing that would also be a stretch.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome fellow scooterist to Outbackers! Here is a great link to a summary of toyhaulers on the market. Maybe you can find something in the Small Toy Hauler section.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a wonderful 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 V8 with tons (that I bought new and DO NOT WANT TO PART WITH). I can't afford a new truck and a trailer. Math makes me NUTS







(and I'm a college educated person) and I can't figure the "(blah + blah =) % of blah and divided by the sum of blah"...I'll telling ya, just thinking about trying to make this all work makes me want to throw up my hands and have 'em leave the light on at Motel 6....Argh! Why is this so complicated? How did they do it in the 50's when all those wonderful movies show the happy family taking summer vacation in national parks, pulling their trailer behind their station wagon? ......o.k., I feel much better now....at least temporarily.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Welcome fellow scooterist to Outbackers! Here is a great link to a summary of toyhaulers on the market. Maybe you can find something in the Small Toy Hauler section.


Ciao, Blackjack! So what kind of scooter do you ride? I see that you also have a Toyota Tundra! Dang, you've got exquisite taste!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks! Kymco Super 8 150. They are fun to ride! I know what you mean about "not wanting to give up the Tundra", the only thing you do is change the oil and put gas in it. Oh yeah, and wash it on special occasions







!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

With your Tundra, I would not want to tow anything more than a 21RS, 210RS etc. Just going by the numbers.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

scout said:


> I have a wonderful 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 V8 with tons (that I bought new and DO NOT WANT TO PART WITH). I can't afford a new truck and a trailer. Math makes me NUTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are small toyhaulers out there that a 2000 tundra can handle. I think you'll find a lot of great wisdom here (or at least pleny of experiences on what not to do). Personally my 28RSDS was too much for a full 1/2 ton truck. You're talking about a heavier trailer with a lighter truck...

Don't dispair. Stick around and I'm sure some people can make some suggestions for a TT... A lot has changed since the 50's and most of it good.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I have a wonderful 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 V8 with tons (that I bought new and DO NOT WANT TO PART WITH). I can't afford a new truck and a trailer. Math makes me NUTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are small toyhaulers out there that a 2000 tundra can handle. I think you'll find a lot of great wisdom here (or at least pleny of experiences on what not to do). Personally my 28RSDS was too much for a full 1/2 ton truck. You're talking about a heavier trailer with a lighter truck...

Don't dispair. Stick around and I'm sure some people can make some suggestions for a TT... A lot has changed since the 50's and most of it good.








[/quote]

Thanks for the encouragement...I'm still hanging around and haven't given up yet. I may have to forget about the toyhauler part of it since my scoot adds about 400 lbs. to the towed wt. I really want to be a _real_ "Outbacker," though, not just another camper in some second rate aluminum box


----------



## PITA (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm new here too, have a 230RS and tow anything from a harley to a dirtbike from my half ton. I can tow 8400pnds, and the 230RS is 5390pnds dry. You'll want some wiggle room.

Try a Tundra forum and see what your real tow ratings are, it's often hard to figure out.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

PITA said:


> I'm new here too, have a 230RS and tow anything from a harley to a dirtbike from my half ton. I can tow 8400pnds, and the 230RS is 5390pnds dry. You'll want some wiggle room.
> 
> Try a Tundra forum and see what your real tow ratings are, it's often hard to figure out.


Great idea! Thanks.....


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Before buying my '08 Tundra, I had a 2000 4.7L V8 4x Tundra. I was the second owner, had it for nearly five years, and loved it. If I'm not mistaken, the towing capacity was 7,100 lbs. I added headers, aftermarket exhaust, and a cold air intake to take the horsepower from 245 to about 265. I used it to pull my '05 Starcraft 195CK hybrid and then the '08 Rockwood 23SS I got to replace the Starcraft. The Starcraft weighed about 4000 lbs loaded and I always felt like my truck did just fine. The Rockwood weighed closer to about 5,500 lbs and I felt like my truck was just adequate. I wouldn't have wanted to do much long distance towing with anything heavier as there were a few 2nd gear pulls on the hills around east Tennessee. The rule of thumb is to never tow more than 80% of your trucks towing capacity and it looks like the 280 would be well over that figure. The 230 would be right at that number, but that's before adding the Burgman and gear. It could be done, but your truck will labor. One important thing to remember: NEVER tow anything with that truck without activating the "tow / haul" mode. The owners manual plainly states this and there have been a number of unhappy Tundra owners who did not follow the recommendation. 4th gear can not handle heavy loads (it's deactivated in "tow / haul) and you will have tranny problems if you do any serious towing in regular mode. I got a lot of valuable info regarding towing and performance upgrades from tundrasolutions.com


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Camper said:


> Before buying my '08 Tundra, I had a 2000 4.7L V8 4x Tundra. I was the second owner, had it for nearly five years, and loved it. If I'm not mistaken, the towing capacity was 7,100 lbs. I added headers, aftermarket exhaust, and a cold air intake to take the horsepower from 245 to about 265. I used it to pull my '05 Starcraft 195CK hybrid and then the '08 Rockwood 23SS I got to replace the Starcraft. The Starcraft weighed about 4000 lbs loaded and I always felt like my truck did just fine. The Rockwood weighed closer to about 5,500 lbs and I felt like my truck was just adequate. I wouldn't have wanted to do much long distance towing with anything heavier as there were a few 2nd gear pulls on the hills around east Tennessee. The rule of thumb is to never tow more than 80% of your trucks towing capacity and it looks like the 280 would be well over that figure. The 230 would be right at that number, but that's before adding the Burgman and gear. It could be done, but your truck will labor. One important thing to remember: NEVER tow anything with that truck without activating the "tow / haul" mode. The owners manual plainly states this and there have been a number of unhappy Tundra owners who did not follow the recommendation. 4th gear can not handle heavy loads (it's deactivated in "tow / haul) and you will have tranny problems if you do any serious towing in regular mode. I got a lot of valuable info regarding towing and performance upgrades from tundrasolutions.com


Useful & helpful information! Thank you. I have used the "tow/haul" mode in the past when moving from Atlanta and pulling UHAUL's largest trailer filled with household belongings. I had actually forgotten about that little button until now. After listening to everyone's wonderful suggestions, I am now considering something around 19ft. and forget about draggin' the Burgman with me. If I discover I really love camping and want to invest in a new truck and larger trailer, then I'll get something that will accommodate the scooter.

Now I'm wondering if I should start a post and see if anyone is interested in renting their trailer. They could tow it to a campground near their home and I could just "check" in


----------

